# Journey



## mlungisi mtshali (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi! I'm  a new member from South Africa here to learn as I prepare for my lifetime journey . 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## sjwb (Apr 25, 2014)

Congratulations!


Steve


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mlungisi mtshali (Apr 27, 2014)

sjwb said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Steve



i remember as a young man leaving for the city , I was told that my brothers are not those whom I share my blood with but I'll find my true brothers where I'm going.


----------



## mlungisi mtshali (Apr 27, 2014)

What a good feeling!!! Thank you my brother


----------



## Mike Martin (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello


----------



## mlungisi mtshali (Apr 28, 2014)

Mike Martin said:


> Hello



Hey Mike!


----------



## cacarter (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome! It would be very interesting to hear how masonry is in South Africa.


----------

